# 912 project



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

THE912PROJECT.COM

Thought you might like to check out this site.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Absolutely awesome.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

outstanding


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

+1


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Great site, I just added it to my bookmarks!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I heard about it on Glenn Beck's radio show, While I dont agree with everything he says I do think he makes some valid points.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

The Heritage Foundation - Conservative Policy Research and Analysis

Another good conservative site


----------



## Otto (Nov 18, 2003)

The Patriot Post has some excellent links, news and analysis. You can get it emailed to you.

Welcome to The Patriot Post


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Jett* - allow me to piggyback on your thread with some key "Tea Party" dates and regional information. Good info man!

*NH:*
http://www.thenhadvantage.com/

*MA:* (Where it all began!!)
Bringing the Spirit of 1773 Back to Boston

*CT:*
Fresh Tea Daily Connecticut

*RI:*
RI Tea Party


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

No problem Koz, I am pretty sure that what this site is for, to share information right?


----------

